

Feds grant permit to kill bald eagles for religious purposes - robomartin
http://religion.blogs.cnn.com/2012/03/15/feds-grant-permit-to-kill-bald-eagles/

======
robomartin
I, for one, think that there ought to be a huge uproar about this. Millions of
emails, calls and faxes ought to descend on Washington to prevent these
animals from being killed for no reason whatsoever.

